# Anyone remember???



## Map the Dragon (Jun 29, 2011)

So who here is old or nerdy enough to remember the old Dungeons and Dragons cartoon? It's pretty old and I must have been pretty young when it was on. It was corny, but fun. When the kids went on a carnival ride, one of them turned into a thief, an acrobat, a magician, and so on. I came across it on youtube (just search Dungeons and Dragons cartoon). Pretty funny stuff.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jun 29, 2011)

I saw some of the episodes years ago. I saw it at Wal-Mart (DVD) for like $15 dollars, but didn't pick it up. 

Some interesting episodes, but not enough to purchase it. Maybe if it were about half that much I'd consider it.


----------



## Map the Dragon (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you can watch full episodes on youtube for free. Just haven't looked that far into the matter yet...simply struck my fancy.


----------



## Joe the Gnarled (Jun 30, 2011)

I do not remember the TV series, but who remembers the game on the Intellivision game console?  Better yet, who remembers the Intellivision game console?


----------



## Map the Dragon (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorry, can't say that remember that. We were poor though, so I got the Atari when everyone had the Nintendo and then the Nintendo when everyone got the Sega and beyond. 

Now I'm an adult and a businessman and author and can finally stay with the times....still on the xbox 360....but, never have time to play.

Speaking of the old games and things to remember - I loved the RPG Swords and Serpents on basic Nintendo. I remember mapping out the dungeons on graph paper.


----------



## Joe the Gnarled (Jun 30, 2011)

I had to google that one, cant say that I remember playing... my favorite RPG for Nintendo was Dragon Warrior.  It was the predicessor to Dragon Quest.  All the battles were done in a text box.  There were lots of dungeons that I remember drawing maps for so I would not get lost.  There were towns where you could buy weapons and potions.  You could cast spells with awesome names like "hurtmore" and "healmore" (those were better than "hurt" and "heal" f.y.i.).  It also had a large world map that needed to be explored.

Overall a great game for the time.


----------



## Ravana (Jul 3, 2011)

Old enough to remember the cartoon? I'm old enough to remember _D&D_ when it was three saddle-stapled paperbacks in a small white box. And was playing it then. 

The cartoon never did much for me, I'm afraid.


----------

